# AIM assessment - Sales and Marketing Manager - 131112



## YADAV987 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Friends,

My name is yadav kumar, an indian national presently working in saudi arabia , as a sales & marketing manager .

I have an complete work experience of about 8 years 01 months now.

I am working as sales & marketing manager from the past 4 years.

My highest qualification is B.Tech ( EEE) .

Now my question is am i eligible to apply for AIM assessment for Sales and Marketing Manager - 131112?

I dont have an MBA backgorund.

Awaiting for your feedback.

Regards,
yadav


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

YADAV987 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My name is yadav kumar, an indian national presently working in saudi arabia , as a sales & marketing manager .
> 
> ...


Check if you are eligible for 225113: MARKETING SPECIALIST instead.

Sales and marketing manager can be a tough one to get approval unless you are working for the business owner, MD, CEO etc and have a substantial chain of reporting working under you.


----------



## YADAV987 (Apr 30, 2016)

*Assessment for Sales & Marketing*

Dear friends,

Can any one send me the documents submitted to AIM SKILL ASSESSMENT FOR Sales and Marketing Manager - CSOL 131112.

It will help in preparing my documentation.


Regards,
Yadav.


----------



## YADAV987 (Apr 30, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Check if you are eligible for 225113: MARKETING SPECIALIST instead.
> 
> Sales and marketing manager can be a tough one to get approval unless you are working for the business owner, MD, CEO etc and have a substantial chain of reporting working under you.


Hi,

thanks for your kind feedback.

I am working for a medium enterprise where i am directly reporting to the business owner/ CEO etc and have a substantial chain of reporting working under me.

Can you help in providing the documentation reference who has got the positive assessment from AIM.

So that i can prepare the documents accordingly.

Regards,
yadav.


----------



## AnVio (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't waste your time & money on this. I went for 2 attempts & 1 appeal. All flatly turned down. Wasted 2 years on this on MA's advise. Dropped MA & did on my own. Went for Marketing Specialist. Got positive on 1st attempt. Got SS invite & approval within a month, & am now awaiting visa grant.


----------



## YADAV987 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Anvio,

Many thanks for your feedback.

please can you share the documents you have submitted for marketing specialist for assessment?

It will help me a lot in preparing the documents for my assessment.

My email is yadav_987 at yahoo.co.in

Regards,
yadav


----------



## YADAV987 (Apr 30, 2016)

AnVio said:


> Don't waste your time & money on this. I went for 2 attempts & 1 appeal. All flatly turned down. Wasted 2 years on this on MA's advise. Dropped MA & did on my own. Went for Marketing Specialist. Got positive on 1st attempt. Got SS invite & approval within a month, & am now awaiting visa grant.


Hi Anvio,

Many thanks for your feedback.

please can you share the documents you have submitted for marketing specialist for assessment?

It will help me a lot in preparing the documents for my assessment.

My email is <*SNIP*> - *Don't post personal information like email addresses - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html*
*kaju/moderator*

Regards,
yadav


----------



## AnVio (Apr 8, 2016)

There is a checklist on both the sites for s&m manager & marketing specialist. Just adhere to that. The organizational chart is crucial for the former occupation. Plus your job scope & those of your individual subordinates. U need 3 managers reporting to u, &each with 3 staff reporting to them.


----------



## Hmcvn (Nov 27, 2016)

Dear Yadav987, 

How's your journey so far? Have you completed the assessment? Can you share your experience? I am now and are looking for information under Sales & mkt manager.

Thanks


----------



## Durrant80 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Yadav. 

Did you secure a positive assesment? I'm just about to begin the process for AIM Sales & Marketing manager. Wish me luck!


----------

